# Another Canon Patent on IBIS + IS



## canonnews (Dec 20, 2019)

> CanonNews has uncovered another patent on IBIS and IS working together in a future Canon camera.
> This patent, according to CanonNews seems to be dealing with the potential of the composition to change as IS and IBIS work together while taking the picture.
> 
> Canon seems to have spent (since this application was submitted June 2018) a considerable amount of time and effort working out all the details necessary for the effective operation of dual IS before the first adaptation of it in a camera.
> Because the sensor is deep inside the camera body in the diagram, also there is no pentaprism assembly and Canon specifically mentions an EV, this camera body appears to be an EF camera with an EVF.  While it’s certainly possible that Canon may decide to make an EF camera “mirrorless” it’s altogether possible that this was just one of the various options that Canon was considering at the time of patent...



Continue reading...


----------



## canonnews (Dec 20, 2019)

hah! I finally got this in the right forum.

and PS . CR Guy is out and about with his Misses in Prague or Madrid or somewhere.. drinking Guinness and having a great old time. So you all are stuck with me. Happy Holidays!


----------



## TonyPM (Dec 20, 2019)

It looks like an apsc camera... It would be a nice surprise!


----------



## bitcars (Dec 20, 2019)

I doubt a mirrorless EF is an attractive option. No OVF for the DSLR users, nor fancy RF lens for mirrowless users. Perhaps this patent means this IBIS implementation on DSLRs is only for the liveview mode, which actually makes sense to me.


----------



## amorse (Dec 20, 2019)

Interesting. This was always my biggest question with respect to IBIS in a DSLR - if the sensor is moving in the body, how much might that composition change between my intended composition through the OVF and what the sensor sees? On a mirrorless camera that should be a non-issue as the sensor read out to the EVF should match, but that wouldn't necessarily be the case with an OVF. I'm sure it would be a minor change, but depending on how particular you are about a hand-held composition it could be a deal breaker.


----------



## canonnews (Dec 20, 2019)

amorse said:


> Interesting. This was always my biggest question with respect to IBIS in a DSLR - if the sensor is moving in the body, how much might that composition change between my intended composition through the OVF and what the sensor sees? On a mirrorless camera that should be a non-issue as the sensor read out to the EVF should match, but that wouldn't necessarily be the case with an OVF. I'm sure it would be a minor change, but depending on how particular you are about a hand-held composition it could be a deal breaker.


this is something slightly different. if IBIS + IS engages as you shoot, your composition may be different. Had nothing to do with OVF's in this patent applicaiton, it was specifically mentioned in the patent it was an EVF based camera.


----------



## slclick (Dec 20, 2019)

canonnews said:


> hah! I finally got this in the right forum.
> 
> and PS . CR Guy is out and about with his Misses in Prague or Madrid or somewhere.. drinking Guinness and having a great old time. So you all are stuck with me. Happy Holidays!


He better be drinking Czech Pils in Prague and not Irish Stout!


----------



## -pekr- (Dec 20, 2019)

canonnews said:


> hah! I finally got this in the right forum.
> 
> and PS . CR Guy is out and about with his Misses in Prague or Madrid or somewhere.. drinking Guinness and having a great old time. So you all are stuck with me. Happy Holidays!



In Prague it would be Pilsner for sure


----------



## Trey T (Dec 20, 2019)

Any camera currently with IBIS with pentaprism (aka OVF)?


----------



## canonnews (Dec 20, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Any camera currently with IBIS with pentaprism (aka OVF)?



Pentax does


----------



## Jaysheldon (Dec 20, 2019)

As I hit 70 I find I need IBIS for my non-IS lenses. It can't come fast enough (although I suppose it would help if I built up my arm muscles. ... )


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 20, 2019)

I really do need more money. Age 59.5 can't come soon enough.


----------



## pwp (Dec 20, 2019)

This is an appreciated though inevitable development. The amazingly competent Panasonic G9 with its Dual IS continues to impress me, I miss it to some degree when using my Canon’s. Notably on the G9 the Dual IS enables me to use a lower iso, a critical advantage on the small MFT sensor. That same advantage on FF will be awesome.

-pw


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 20, 2019)

canonnews said:


> hah! I finally got this in the right forum.
> 
> and PS . CR Guy is out and about with his Misses in Prague or Madrid or somewhere.. drinking Guinness and having a great old time. So you all are stuck with me. Happy Holidays!


Welcome!


----------



## bernie_king (Dec 20, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Any camera currently with IBIS with pentaprism (aka OVF)?


Minolta actually had this in their only 2 DSLRs before selling out to Sony. I also believe Sony continued its use when they still made DSLR's. I had the Minolta 7D and it was a great camera! Sold everything and moved to Canon when Sony cancelled all the long lenses as I had ambitions to buy a 600f4 one day. The IBIS worked ok, but that was years ago. I'm sure it's much better. The disadvantage was that you didn't have the image stabilized in the viewfinder, just as it took the exposure. I don't recall ever noticing my composition changing as a result. There was no live view at the time so I didn't have that option


----------



## Jethro (Dec 20, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I really do need more money. Age 59.5 can't come soon enough.


Is that the pension age??


----------



## Fast351 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Is that the pension age??



My guess is when the 401K sluice doors open


----------



## FramerMCB (Dec 20, 2019)

amorse said:


> Interesting. This was always my biggest question with respect to IBIS in a DSLR - if the sensor is moving in the body, how much might that composition change between my intended composition through the OVF and what the sensor sees? On a mirrorless camera that should be a non-issue as the sensor read out to the EVF should match, but that wouldn't necessarily be the case with an OVF. I'm sure it would be a minor change, but depending on how particular you are about a hand-held composition it could be a deal breaker.


You should study up on the Pentax FF K-1 and K-1 Mk II. These are DSLRs that employ a very good IBIS system. These bodies are also nearly 'bullet-proof'. I think that should allay any fears you may have about IBIS in a DSLR.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 21, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Is that the pension age??


That's when one can start taking from the 401K without penalty.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 21, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That's when one can start taking from the 401K without penalty


In Australia it starts from 58, depending on when you were born. Can't come quickly enough!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 21, 2019)

Jethro said:


> In Australia it starts from 58, depending on when you were born. Can't come quickly enough!


For Social Security I have to wait until 68 here in the USA. 11 more years. But I can draw from 401K and IRA starting at 59.5 years.


----------



## jeliel (Dec 22, 2019)

What about a Canon RP MK II ? 
Something like DIGIC 9, 30MP and new EVF ... ?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 22, 2019)

jeliel said:


> What about a Canon RP MK II ?
> Something like DIGIC 9, 30MP and new EVF ... ?



I wonder what Canon will refresh in the RP mkII, I think they'll only refresh the sensor, not the digic. My M6II shows that there's still a lot gained by using a new sensor with the 'old' digic 8.


----------



## Sidepod (Dec 22, 2019)

stop reporting patents,
start delivering!


----------



## canonnews (Dec 22, 2019)

Sidepod said:


> stop reporting patents,
> start delivering!



If it was only that easy 

Patents are only one piece of the puzzle. The time to develop and deliver a new camera measures into the multiple years from start to finish.

I think we forget the incredible amount of work and engineering that goes into today's ultra modern cameras.


----------



## jeanluc (Dec 22, 2019)

canonnews said:


> Continue reading...


Richard 

Just wanted to compliment you on your Canon News site, it rocks and I find myself on it quite often. Thanks for putting it out there.


----------

